# Italian language



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

To riff on Anna M's comment on the retirement thread (it seemed a non sequitor but I must have missed something) yes, speaking the language of the country in which one lives is vital, and seems a part of the experience. I worked in Germany for two years (in German) and my German was quite functional, but I still remember my first trip to the doctor, and my inability to answer his questions about health history for lack of vocabulary of diseases and organs. So I have added a lengthy set of medical terms to my Quizlet.

Speaking of Italian, I am almost through the second tier of Rocket Italian; almost done with the Edx Italian 2 from Wellseley, listening to Manu Italymadeeasy youtubes, doing the exercises on online Italian club and in 32 Lessons by Adrienne, going back through the L'italiano per stranieri book that I used in Florence when I did a certificato di conoscienza in the early 80s, and listening to the Easy Italian News and News in Slow Italian. The last two I listen first, then work through the transcript, adding new words to quizlet and then listen again. Oh, andI have an Italian pen pal who is learning English.
When I finish Rocket and Wellseley my plan is to get a tutor or do a "live" online class. When travel opens up again, we plan to spend several months in Bologna (current pick for city to move to) and take classes.
Right now I could easily pass A2 test, but B1 would be iffy.
Suggestions?


----------

